
USDA Scientist Punished for Pollinator Research - danboarder
http://www.peer.org/news/news-releases/usda-scientist-punished-for-pollinator-research.html
======
wilwade
Having worked in a USDA/ARS lab as just a tech, I can note a few things that
might be of interest (my observations only of course).

1\. Industry connections are very deep in USDA/ARS.

2\. Managers are scientists. This is a double edged sword. Often scientists
are not very good managers, but managers without deep science knowledge would
cause other issues.

------
datashovel
The link to the "whistleblower narrative" at the bottom is quite interesting.

[http://www.peer.org/assets/docs/usda/10_26_15_Lundgren_Whist...](http://www.peer.org/assets/docs/usda/10_26_15_Lundgren_Whistleblower_%20Complaint.pdf)

First impression is the Papiernik character is a micro-manager who may or may
not have control issues. Then again you have to consider who wrote the
narrative.

------
mkempe
Power corrupts.

------
littletimmy
Good. We need to punish those who peddle false information on behalf of the
chemical industry.

~~~
vixen99
If this is irony then it's pretty dumb. The scientist is being suspended for
"publishing research about adverse effects on monarch butterflies from widely-
used neonicotinoid insecticides"

